# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  فيك انطوى العالم الأكبر ..

## Princess

لم اضع في حسباني يوما ما.. انني سأتمكن من اثبات قدراتي وتحقيق شيئا من طموحي..
ولم اكن قادره على تصور وضعي وانا اتخطى ازماتي بصبر وثبات..
كم كانت ظروف قاسيه وعراقيل كثيره اجبرتني على ان اتخلى عن الكثير من احلامي ,, لتغدو ركاما على شوارع الأقدار..
كانت احلامي كثيره ولازالت تزداد وبأستمرار.. 
ومع كل عثرة تشعرني بالفشل ,, اقف مرة اخرى على قدماي فلا مجال للتنازل ولا وقت املكه لأضيع الكثير من عمري..
علمت نفسي بنفسي .. وبدأت صعود اول سلالم النجاح والحمدلله..
اثبت اني قادره على تخطي كل المصاعب ,, قوية والصبر سلاحي..
متيقنه ان ما تحصل عليه بدون جهد حتما ستفقده..
وواعية لقول امامي علي عليه السلام في حق انفسنا..
اتحسب انك جرم صغير؟؟
وفيك انطوى العالم الأكبر !!

*من مدونتي ..*دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## عفاف الهدى

كلماتك وتدوينك اخيه عين العقل والصواب
فعلا ما نحصل عليه بدون تعب سرعان ما يتلاشى 
واهنئك اخيه لوصولك امانيك 
وتمنياتي للمبدعة بحياة هانئة سعيده

----------


## فرح

الانسان بارادته القويه وطموووحه يعمل المستحيل 
ومافيه شي في هذه الحياه سهل 
كلاله ثمن ،،
اوقااات عمرنا ثمن شي بسيط نحصل عليه في الدنيا 
والانسان القوي هو من يتغلب على مصاعب الحياه 
وبالامل والتفاؤل ..
تتيسر الامورببركة الصلاة على سيد المرسلين
نبينا وحبيب قلوبنا محمدوآله الاطهار..
امـــــــــــــيره ..
تمنياااتي لكِ من القلب بالتوفيق والسعاده 
وتحقيق الامنيااات 
لكِ مني اجمل التحايااا واعذبها

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..*

*رأيتُ عنوانكِ من الخارج..*
*تبادر لذهني فوراً مابُصم في توقيعكِ..*
*من قول لأمير المؤمنين صلوات الله وسلامه عليه..*

*ولم أتأكد أن الموضوع يخص أميرة إلا عندما رأيت* 
*حروفاً لاسمكِ تعلو هذا المكان..*
*/*
*\*
*/*

*أحلامنا نبنيها كقصورٍ نُشيدها ..*
*في قلوبنا..في أذهاننا...*

*ولاتملكنا السعادة عندما نرى توفيقاً من الله جل وعلى ...*
*وتحقيقاً لمبتغانا..*

*فتسجد قلوبنا وارواحنا حامدةً بارئها ..*
*على كل نعمة انعمناها...*


*غاليتي أميرة ..من أعتاب صفحتكِ هذه ..*
*ابعث لكِ أمنياتي..*
*بتحقيق كل ماتتمناه نفسكِ في الدنيا والآخرة..*
*بجاه الله..*
*وبحق محمد وآله الطاهرين وقدرهم عند الله..*


*أخية أميرة..*
*هذا القسم دائماً ينتظر كل جديد لكِ..*


*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## المستحييل

من الجميل ان احلم واحلم فاعشق في حلمي الحياه  فاطمح  الى ماهو اكبر من الحلم ان اطمح الى  تحقيق حلمي ورسمه خطوه بخطوه فاخطوه  بنفسي  ففي كل خطوه اخطوه اهب نفسي وسام للنجاح  ولكنه وسام من نوع اخر  وسام يثببت لي حلمي  ولكن على شكل كابوس فاستيقظ  عندها ارى اني لوله  كنت على طريق الفشل  ولكني ارى دوما نجاحي يكبر وطموحي في ازدياد ...

قد تكون كلماتك قليله جدا على انجازك  ونجاحك  لكن لها من المعنى الكثير و السعاده الكبرى ..
يفرحني نجاحك  واتمنى لك  الكثير ايضا ,,,

هنا لدي  سؤال  لطالما  طال الوقت في التفكير فيه  وقد اصعقك بسؤالي لكنه كثيرا قد حيرني ..
اتحسب انك جرم صغير؟؟
وفيك انطوى العالم الأكبر!!كلما قرت هذة العباره فكرت بمعناها لكن لم افهمها عذرا منك ولكن هل لك بتوضيح معناها لي ...كلماتك جدا جميله  دمتي بود..المستحيل..

----------


## نُون

حديثٌ رائع ، يتخلل الأعماق ، 
صدقاً ..
و ايمانا ..
و لم أستبعد هطوله كأول موضوع لكِ هنا 
لـــ _ لإقترانه الدائم بتوقيعك _
أميرة ..
لمدونتك تميز ، و فكر راقي ،،
فأطعمينا منها خبزاً يانعاً ، فنحن جميعاً روافد بعض ،
بانتظار جديدكِ
تحياتي ...

----------


## Princess

> كلماتك وتدوينك اخيه عين العقل والصواب
> فعلا ما نحصل عليه بدون تعب سرعان ما يتلاشى 
> واهنئك اخيه لوصولك امانيك 
> وتمنياتي للمبدعة بحياة هانئة سعيده



سلمتي من كل مكروه عزيزتي
واشكرك على الدعاء والتواجد
لا عدمناكِ
دمتي بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## Princess

> الانسان بارادته القويه وطموووحه يعمل المستحيل 
> 
> ومافيه شي في هذه الحياه سهل 
> كلاله ثمن ،،
> اوقااات عمرنا ثمن شي بسيط نحصل عليه في الدنيا 
> والانسان القوي هو من يتغلب على مصاعب الحياه 
> وبالامل والتفاؤل ..
> تتيسر الامورببركة الصلاة على سيد المرسلين
> نبينا وحبيب قلوبنا محمدوآله الاطهار..
> ...



الأمل والتفاؤل..
ملحنا اليومي
وزاد نتقوى به.. ويبقى الطموح ينمو ويزدهر
يظلل الأماني وتسقيه الأحلام..
كوني بخيرغاليتي
ودوما قريبه
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## Princess

> *اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
> 
> *وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..* 
> *رأيتُ عنوانكِ من الخارج..*
> *تبادر لذهني فوراً مابُصم في توقيعكِ..*
> *من قول لأمير المؤمنين صلوات الله وسلامه عليه..* 
> *ولم أتأكد أن الموضوع يخص أميرة إلا عندما رأيت* 
> *حروفاً لاسمكِ تعلو هذا المكان..*
> */*
> ...



 :embarrest:  جميل ان يقترن ذكري بشيء عظيم,,
لهو فخر لي وشرف فلا اروع من كلام وحكم امير المؤمنين
هي زادي في رحلتي ..
عنه عليه السلام.. كل اناء بما فيه يضيق الا اناء العلم فإنه يتسع ... 
اياليت انائي واياكم يثقل بما فيه,, وموفقين جميعا..
غاليتي.. تواجد راقي افخر بأن ترتسم احرفه في متصفحي
بوحي هذا لن يكون الأخير بأذن الكريم
دمتي بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## Princess

> من الجميل ان احلم واحلم فاعشق في حلمي الحياه فاطمح الى ماهو اكبر من الحلم ان اطمح الى تحقيق حلمي ورسمه خطوه بخطوه فاخطوه بنفسي ففي كل خطوه اخطوه اهب نفسي وسام للنجاح ولكنه وسام من نوع اخر وسام يثببت لي حلمي ولكن على شكل كابوس فاستيقظ عندها ارى اني لوله كنت على طريق الفشل ولكني ارى دوما نجاحي يكبر وطموحي في ازدياد ...
> 
> 
> قد تكون كلماتك قليله جدا على انجازك ونجاحك لكن لها من المعنى الكثير و السعاده الكبرى ..
> يفرحني نجاحك واتمنى لك الكثير ايضا ,,, 
> هنا لدي سؤال لطالما طال الوقت في التفكير فيه وقد اصعقك بسؤالي لكنه كثيرا قد حيرني .. 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



الأجمل ان اراك هنا عزيزتي.. لا تحرمينا اياه
اصعق من كلامك.. لمَ؟؟
من الخطأ ان نجهل امرا ونسكت عن معرفته..
ومن الصواب ان نسأل عنه لنعرف ما نجهله..
ولك التوضيح غاليتي.. 
اكبر ما خلقه الله..
الكون..
متسع ويحتوي المجرات والأجرام السماويه.. بمختلف احجامها.. 
واصغر ماخلقه الله في هذا الكون المتسع...
الجرم السماوي.. يسبح فيه لا يدري الى اين مصيره والى اين سيأخذه القدر,؟؟, 
لا تقلل من قيمة نفسك وقدراتك وامكانياتك.. وتعتقد بأنك كالجرم الصغير في مسارات الكون يسير..
فأنت بقدراتك وطموحك اللا متناهي .. ينطوي بين يديك العالم بأسره .. ( وفيك انطوى العالم الأكبر)
لامجال للأستهانه بقدرات الواثق .. فمع الثقه والأمل نحقق المستحيل.. 
هذا مقصد امامنا عليه السلام من قوله
اتحسب انك جرم صغير
وفيك انطوى العالم الأكبر !! 
سر الهي استودعه الله في عقلية كل منا..
فليحسن استخدامه و استغلاله فيما يرضيه..
اتمنى اني وفقت في الأجابه على تساؤلك..
المستحيل .. كوني ذاك المستحيل الذي لا يٌقهر ..
سلمتي من كل مكروه
ودمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## Princess

> حديثٌ رائع ، يتخلل الأعماق ، 
> 
> صدقاً ..
> و ايمانا ..
> و لم أستبعد هطوله كأول موضوع لكِ هنا 
> لـــ _ لإقترانه الدائم بتوقيعك _
> أميرة ..
> لمدونتك تميز ، و فكر راقي ،،
> فأطعمينا منها خبزاً يانعاً ، فنحن جميعاً روافد بعض ،
> ...



 
يال سعادتي .. وقد  :embarrest:  لفت نظر مغلبكم  في توقيعي واصبح مقترنا بي..
كم اعشق هذا القول ويمدني بالكثير من الثقه
كلما استصعبت امرا قلت هيهات ان اكون جرما..
لن ابخل عليكم 
وكل مره لكم الجديد لهذا القسم من مدونتي بأذن الله
سلمتي غاليتي من كل مكروه
دمتي بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم...
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد...
لا اخفيكِ امـيرهـ...
ان من قرأتي للعنوان تيقنت انه يتعلق بإسمكِ..
ولاشك انه من كلام سيد البلغاء وهل يخفى ذلك علينا..
كانت مـــــدونتكِ رااائعــــه..
بإحــرفها وكلــماتها المتـألقه..
هنــا أدعـــــــــو خالقي ..
ان يوصـلكِ الى ماتصبو له نفسكِ..
ويحقق مرادكِ واحـــــلامكِ بحق محمد وآله ..
فسلمت انـامــلكِ عزيزتـي..
ودائماا بانتظاار جديدكِ..
دمتِ بحمى المولى..
تقبلي مروري وودي ..
شـــــــــــذى...

*

----------


## ام الحلوين

رائعة انت ياطفلتي الصغيره

منذو طفولتك وانت احلامك كبيره جداً

فلم تعرقلك العراقيل ولم يهزك الزمن 

ولم تجبرك الظروف التي مررتي بها الى لاستسلام ابداً

بل صمدتي و صبرتي كي تحققي ولو القليل من احلامك 

غاليتي الحبيبه اتمنى من الله العلي القدير ان يوفقك ويسعدك ويسهل لك امورك واراك في ارقى المستويات بأذن الواحد الاحد


حبيبتي لي الفخر بأنك ابنتي الكبرى

----------


## المستحييل

_لم اكن اعي معنى هده الجمله  ولكني عند وعي بها وذالك بفضل علمك وفضلك سعدت لاني قرت حروفها  وفكرت بها طويلا زدت سعاده  اكثر لتوضيحك لها لي وبمعناه الاكثر من رائع ..._

_دمتي بود..._
_المستحيل.._

----------


## اسير الهوى

هناك من يملك كل شي لاكنه لاشي

وهناك من بيده لاشيء لكنه يستطيع ملك كل شي

هي ليست بفلسفة

لكنها الحياة

وكيف هي بدون الارادة لاشيء

واليقين في هذه الامور هو القوة

وهو الطريق للاثمار

وهو مسلك الى النجاح

لا اخفي عنكم امرا

كنت في يوما يائسا

واعتقدت انها النهاية

فكيف اصل الى النور وليلي طويل

يمل الصبر منه

لكنه اليقين باني استطيع

ملك كل شي هو ما اوصلني لما اريد

ولربما اكثر

فابواب النجاح تنتظر من يصل لها

ولا شيء صعب امامك يابن آدم

فجبروتك تقوى على هذه الدنيا

وسلام على قائد الغر المحجلين

امير المؤمنين

واولاده المعصومين المنتجبين

الذي رسمو لنا طرق النجاح

وكيف الوصول لها

.......

اميرة عذرا على الاطالة

لكن موضوعك كان قنبلة

تتفجر بالفكر الرائع

عذرا مرة اخرى

ودعائي لك بالنجاح والتيسر

والموفقية

كوني بخير خية

----------


## Princess

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم...
> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد...
> لا اخفيكِ امـيرهـ...
> ان من قرأتي للعنوان تيقنت انه يتعلق بإسمكِ..
> ولاشك انه من كلام سيد البلغاء وهل يخفى ذلك علينا..
> كانت مـــــدونتكِ رااائعــــه..
> بإحــرفها وكلــماتها المتـألقه..
> هنــا أدعـــــــــو خالقي ..
> ان يوصـلكِ الى ماتصبو له نفسكِ..
> ...



 :embarrest:  ياااه الى اي مدى قد افرحني ذكركم لي
سعيده جدا .. ولم لا اكون كذلك و قدوتي كلام امامي
جعلنا الله واياكم من المتمسكين به وبالأئمة الميامين من نسله عليه السلام
غاليتي شذى
اسأل الله لك تحقيق الأماني
وسعة البال و انشراح الخاطر
سلمتي من كل مكروه
دمتي بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## Princess

> رائعة انت ياطفلتي الصغيره
> 
> منذو طفولتك وانت احلامك كبيره جداً 
> فلم تعرقلك العراقيل ولم يهزك الزمن  
> ولم تجبرك الظروف التي مررتي بها الى لاستسلام ابداً 
> بل صمدتي و صبرتي كي تحققي ولو القليل من احلامك  
> غاليتي الحبيبه اتمنى من الله العلي القدير ان يوفقك ويسعدك ويسهل لك امورك واراك في ارقى المستويات بأذن الواحد الاحد 
> 
> 
> حبيبتي لي الفخر بأنك ابنتي الكبرى



منك سقيت ذاك الطموح
وفي ظلالكم الوارف انتي والغالي ابي ترعرعت احلامي
كنتم دعائمي وبكم ارتقيت
وكنتم بلسم لجروحي العميقه
الرائع تواجدك هنا بين احرفي
انحني تقديرا وشكرا لك حبيبتي على تواجدك الجميل
دمتي بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## Princess

> _لم اكن اعي معنى هده الجمله ولكني عند وعي بها وذالك بفضل علمك وفضلك سعدت لاني قرت حروفها وفكرت بها طويلا زدت سعاده اكثر لتوضيحك لها لي وبمعناه الاكثر من رائع ..._
> 
> _دمتي بود..._
> _المستحيل.__._



 
دمتي سعيده غاليتي
اسعدتني عودتك
وكوني دوما متسائله عن كل ماتجهلينه
فالأنسان كما قال امامنا عدو ما يجهله
دمتي بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## Princess

> هناك من يملك كل شي لاكنه لاشي
> 
> وهناك من بيده لاشيء لكنه يستطيع ملك كل شي 
> هي ليست بفلسفة 
> لكنها الحياة 
> وكيف هي بدون الارادة لاشيء 
> واليقين في هذه الامور هو القوة 
> وهو الطريق للاثمار 
> وهو مسلك الى النجاح 
> ...



انفجار هائل.. واسطر رائعه
سرني ما قرأته هنا منكم
اخي اسير الهوى..
فليكن الصبر حليفك .. والنجاح مقصدك دوما
سلمت من كل مكروه
دمت بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم  


غاليتي  اميرة  


رائعة انتي  دائماً  


 جعلتين  دائمة التكرر لمقولت  سيدي  
واعي  حقيقة معنها  


وفقك الله  الى كل  ما تتمني 

وتتحقق  احلامك جميعها بحق  محمدوالله واله 


فيض ودي لك

----------


## Princess

عليكم السلام
والرحمه والطيب والأكرام
غاليتي ذات السحر الرائع
سلمتي من كل مكروه
وفقنا واياك المولى...
لا عدمت تواجدك الرائع
كوني بخير عزيزتي
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

_جميلا ذلك الاحساس النابع منك واثبتي قدرتك على تجاوز الصعاب وتحديتي المستحيل_ 
_هكذا عرفتكي منذ الصغر لاتحبي الخمول والروكود صامته فبوركتي يا حبيبتي_ 
_يخليك ربـــــــــي لي_

----------


## Princess

خالتي الغاليه
كل الشكر لكرم التواجد والرد
لا عدمت شذاك
دمتي بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------

